# Severe lower back pain after squats



## watercarrier (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Midway through my squats today, I started feeling an almost debilitating pain in my lower back just above my ass. I was working out with a trainer, and we immediately switched to machines. Did leg press, extensions and curls.  I get back home and the pain is still there for hours and even got worse.

Admittedly, I barely stretched before starting today because I was running late on time. But this has happened to me before after squats and deadlifts and I believe it might be due to a weaker core compared to the rest of my body. I usually sit it out and stretch for 2 days until I feel better and hop back into the gym. But this time, I can barely put on my socks or tie my shoes without screaming. I made a doctor's appointment for Thursday.

Anyone else been through this? Any advice?


----------



## DNW (Aug 24, 2019)

Train your glutes. So many ppl neglect them.  A lot of my lower back pain and hammy pain is from my ass.  Now if only this would deter FD when I'm sore.  Masteron is a bitch.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 24, 2019)

How much water do you carry? there may be a connection, back pain < watercarrier. Doctors and back pain, cash cow!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2019)

ib profin, epsom salt bath, ice, heating pad, ice, heating pad.
do it, may make the world of a difference.
then, lower the weight and work on you form, your breathing into your stomach and/or belt to tighten your core on squats.
properly warm up and do light sets prior to your working sets.
also, make sure if ur wearing a belt it isn't too tight or too loose.
that all i can think of. 3 am cereal aaaand back to bed


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> ib profin, epsom salt bath, ice, heating pad, ice, heating pad.






Walk hardddd


----------



## DNW (Aug 24, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> that all i can think of. 3 am cereal aaaand back to bed



And why DOES Gibs love cinnamon toast crunch?

fatty


----------



## tinymk (Aug 24, 2019)

2 things you will never get strong enough are posterior chain and core. Pound them often.  

Just my opinion based off experience.  
Tiny


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 24, 2019)

Do you have an anterior pelvic tilt?


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Do you have an anterior pelvic tilt?



Ew, Pervert.


----------



## snake (Aug 24, 2019)

Your trainer is a complete fuukin idiot. He let you start without going through your normal stretching and then after you got seriously hurt, he put you on a leg press? 

Now for your injury. Double up the Naproxen now. Ice it now. Stay off your feet as much as possible. Take a week off from the gym, don't even drive by it for a week. Following week do a 75% of your gym weight and nothing to do with lower back or legs. Week 3 is back in and doing real light leg work. Light and I mean 135lbs. squats.

Did I mention your trainer is a complete fuukin idiot?


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 24, 2019)

Jin said:


> Ew, Pervert.



I was asking for a friend.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 24, 2019)

snake said:


> Your trainer is a complete fuukin idiot. He let you start without going through your normal stretching and then after you got seriously hurt, he put you on a leg press?
> 
> Now for your injury. Double up the Naproxen now. Ice it now. Stay off your feet as much as possible. Take a week off from the gym, don't even drive by it for a week. Following week do a 75% of your gym weight and nothing to do with lower back or legs. Week 3 is back in and doing real light leg work. Light and I mean 135lbs. squats.
> 
> Did I mention *your trainer is a complete fuukin idiot?*


This. Ditch that trainer immediately.

As far as the injury itself goes, is the pain accompanied by any numbness or tingling/does it refer down the leg?


----------



## watercarrier (Aug 25, 2019)

I've never worn a belt, but am seriously thinking of getting one for when I get back to it in the next week or so.

Thanks man!


Gibsonator said:


> ib profin, epsom salt bath, ice, heating pad, ice, heating pad.
> do it, may make the world of a difference.
> then, lower the weight and work on you form, your breathing into your stomach and/or belt to tighten your core on squats.
> properly warm up and do light sets prior to your working sets.
> ...


----------



## watercarrier (Aug 25, 2019)

Agreed, will be working on those when I go back to the gym


tinymk said:


> 2 things you will never get strong enough are posterior chain and core. Pound them often.
> 
> Just my opinion based off experience.
> Tiny


----------



## watercarrier (Aug 25, 2019)

Not sure about this. But I'm thinking about asking the doc for an x-ray (if needed)... maybe that can give me some answers


dk8594 said:


> Do you have an anterior pelvic tilt?


----------



## watercarrier (Aug 25, 2019)

He's a very nice guy and I've gradually decreased the frequency of my workouts with him cause I get the gist of things now... but still need some pointers as I add on more plates to my squats and DLs. But you're right, I think I'm gonna have to stop training with him.
Thanks for the tips, snake!


snake said:


> Your trainer is a complete fuukin idiot. He let you start without going through your normal stretching and then after you got seriously hurt, he put you on a leg press?
> 
> Now for your injury. Double up the Naproxen now. Ice it now. Stay off your feet as much as possible. Take a week off from the gym, don't even drive by it for a week. Following week do a 75% of your gym weight and nothing to do with lower back or legs. Week 3 is back in and doing real light leg work. Light and I mean 135lbs. squats.
> 
> Did I mention your trainer is a complete fuukin idiot?


----------



## watercarrier (Aug 25, 2019)

No numbness or tingling. Pain is more bearable today than it was yesterday. Went grocery shopping and was able to carry my own bags like a big boy!


TODAY said:


> This. Ditch that trainer immediately.
> 
> As far as the injury itself goes, is the pain accompanied by any numbness or tingling/does it refer down the leg?


----------



## watercarrier (Aug 25, 2019)

Truly appreciate everyone's feedback on this! 
Went out and bought some epsom salt and naproxen. Been chilling at home all day prepping for the upcoming semester even tho I was very tempted to go and do shoulders and chest at the gym for an hour this evening. Better relax and sit this one out for a few days.


----------



## snake (Aug 25, 2019)

watercarrier said:


> Truly appreciate everyone's feedback on this!
> Went out and bought some epsom salt and naproxen. Been chilling at home all day prepping for the upcoming semester even tho I was very tempted to go and do shoulders and chest at the gym for an hour this evening. Better relax and sit this one out for a few days.



Rest like I said. Back in too quick will lead to another injury and I promise you, Fuuk it up again before it's healed and the recovery is 2x as long.


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 27, 2019)

snake said:


> Rest like I said. Back in too quick will lead to another injury and I promise you, Fuuk it up again before it's healed and the recovery is 2x as long.



Single most valuable lesson you can teach anyone in fitness.


----------

